# Oil in intake - Liftan 190F 420cc clone



## Z2TT (9 mo ago)

Hi All

I have a 15hp Petrol/Gasoline powered air compressor, the engine appears to be a clone of the Lifan 190F. 

I notice there appears to be some oil seeping from the intake, air filter is dry but the housing below where the filter sits appears to seep oil from the side.
I do notice a puff of white smoke on startup. Running appears to be fine.

I have ensured it is not overfilled and on the H mark on the dipstick, will recheck again just incase.

The compressor does sit inside an enclosure I built for it which has powerful intake and exhaust fans that feed air, unsure if engine is overheating? 

Any ideas appreciated. Cheers


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

does it have an oiled foam pre filter?


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

If not the oil from the air filter, I'd do a leak down test on the cylinder. That could be blow-by which is then routed to the intake through the breather hose.

How many hours on the engine?


----------

